# Help needed black beauty stick insects



## SnakeLady91 (Oct 9, 2012)

HI I REALLY NEED SOME ADVICE OR PICTURES I RECENTLY PURCHASED 4 BLACK BEAUTY STICK INSECT NYMPHS, UNFORTUNATELY ONE HAS DIED AND THE OTHERS AREN'T EATING OR SHEDDING PROPERLY THEIR SHED IS GETTING STUCK I AM WONDERING IF THE SETUP IS WRONG OR I'M NOT FEEDING THEM RIGHT I JUST DON'T WANT ANOTHER TO PASS AWAY IF YOU HAVE ANY ADVICE PLEASE DO HELP. ALSO IF YOU HAVE THEM PLEASE SEND ME A PICTURE OF THEIR SETUP SO I CAN GET MINE JUST RIGHT.
THANKYOU :blush:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I've not really kept sticks a lot before, but I do have a pair of these. Just got them in a sweet jar with a piece of dampened florists foam (the type for putting fresh plants into) in the bottom to shove some privet into.


----------



## carpydave (Sep 20, 2012)

*Black beauty*

I also keep 2pairs in a large sweet jar and only feed them privet as was told this is all they will eat.i also spray in side the jar a couple of times a week and every thing seems fine


----------



## bugcatcherpieish (May 9, 2013)

i have my nymphs in a typical mealworm cricket tub (the one you buy them in)
Feeding on privet and misting, no heat just plonked them on top of my snakes cage for the warmth.. its rather basic. But you do have to remember when they are small they can die of anything little


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Just remember these produce an irritant so wash your hands well and keep them well away from your face.


----------



## rocking reptiles (May 15, 2013)

*hi*



SnakeLady91 said:


> HI I REALLY NEED SOME ADVICE OR PICTURES I RECENTLY PURCHASED 4 BLACK BEAUTY STICK INSECT NYMPHS, UNFORTUNATELY ONE HAS DIED AND THE OTHERS AREN'T EATING OR SHEDDING PROPERLY THEIR SHED IS GETTING STUCK I AM WONDERING IF THE SETUP IS WRONG OR I'M NOT FEEDING THEM RIGHT I JUST DON'T WANT ANOTHER TO PASS AWAY IF YOU HAVE ANY ADVICE PLEASE DO HELP. ALSO IF YOU HAVE THEM PLEASE SEND ME A PICTURE OF THEIR SETUP SO I CAN GET MINE JUST RIGHT.
> THANKYOU :blush:


hi i have 5 black beauty stick insects i mist them with worm waster every other day and feed them on privet i have vermiculite and soil mixed together for the floor. they only need to be at room temp but maybe were you have them is a little to cold and if you are feeding them privet you could try them on hunnysuckle they mite like that better good luck let me no how it gos


----------



## Asr (Oct 21, 2021)

SnakeLady91 said:


> HI I REALLY NEED SOME ADVICE OR PICTURES I RECENTLY PURCHASED 4 BLACK BEAUTY STICK INSECT NYMPHS, UNFORTUNATELY ONE HAS DIED AND THE OTHERS AREN'T EATING OR SHEDDING PROPERLY THEIR SHED IS GETTING STUCK I AM WONDERING IF THE SETUP IS WRONG OR I'M NOT FEEDING THEM RIGHT I JUST DON'T WANT ANOTHER TO PASS AWAY IF YOU HAVE ANY ADVICE PLEASE DO HELP. ALSO IF YOU HAVE THEM PLEASE SEND ME A PICTURE OF THEIR SETUP SO I CAN GET MINE JUST RIGHT.
> THANKYOU 😊


I have mine in a


SnakeLady91 said:


> HI I REALLY NEED SOME ADVICE OR PICTURES I RECENTLY PURCHASED 4 BLACK BEAUTY STICK INSECT NYMPHS, UNFORTUNATELY ONE HAS DIED AND THE OTHERS AREN'T EATING OR SHEDDING PROPERLY THEIR SHED IS GETTING STUCK I AM WONDERING IF THE SETUP IS WRONG OR I'M NOT FEEDING THEM RIGHT I JUST DON'T WANT ANOTHER TO PASS AWAY IF YOU HAVE ANY ADVICE PLEASE DO HELP. ALSO IF YOU HAVE THEM PLEASE SEND ME A PICTURE OF THEIR SETUP SO I CAN GET MINE JUST RIGHT.
> THANKYOU 😊


I feed mine on Japonica, have a small heat pad and keep the enclosure humid.


----------

